# Reelección indefinida?



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Quisiera saber si es cierto que en muchos paises de la comunidad Europea, existe constitucionalmente una ley que permite, la reelección indefinida para los cargos de presidentes y vicepresidentes de la república.
Estaba leyendo un articulo de prensa y me encontré con esto
¿Sabías que en la mayoría de los países de Europa existe la reelección indefinida a la Presidencia de la República?

Saludos
Apreciaría mucho, las respuestas y comentarios que tengan a bien hacer.

Rosangelus


----------



## cuchuflete

¿Cómo debemos considerar el caso del Reino Unido?  No tiene Presidencia de la República, sino la Reina como jefe de estado, y un primer ministro elegido para el cargo de jefe del gobierno—por lo visto sin límites temporales.  Ejemplo: Tony Blair


----------



## Fernando

En España no existe límite temporal para el cargo de primer ministro (presidente del gobierno). Puede ser elegido indefinidamente.

En democracia el presidente que más tiempo ha estado en el cargo es Felipe González Márquez (1982-1996). Se retiró a la vida (semi) privada.

El anterior presidente (José María Aznar López) se retiró tras dos mandatos (1996-2004) según había ya prometido en las elecciones de 2000 al estimar que el límite estadounidense (ocho años) era adecuado.

El actual presidente (José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero) se presentará a las elecciones de 2008. No ha hecho manifestaciones en ningún sentido en cuanto a ulteriores mandatos.


----------



## Porteño

One thing one has to remember is that, in the UK, the people do not vote for the post of Prime Minister, or indeed any other position in government, either national or local. The voters elect the representative of their constituency, e.g. Member of Parliament. The leader of the political party having the majority in Parliament is normally the person chosen by the Members to be the Prrime Minister. Since, as in all democracies, a given party has no term limits as to the number of elections they may win, it follows that the party leader (if there haven't been any chnages) will automatically become the Prime Minister for an equally unlimited number of times. (Tony Blair - three successive election victories). The same system applies to local government where the Mayor or in places other than cities, the Chairman of the Council, is chosen by his peers on the governing council.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Amigos!
Si por supuesto me refiero a gobiernos democraticos, no en los casos donde existe monarquia, ya que es obvio, que en esos casos todos los cargos son impuestos (de imponer)....
Amogo porteño, lamentablemente dejé mis clases de inglés, pero voy a tratar de entender tu aporte... 
Espero por más opiniones, la verdad me gustaría saber que opinan acerca de esa condición, creen que se pueden crear vicios si un Presiente en democracia es reelegido por varios períodos?
Piensan ustedes que en vez de querer luchar por el desarrollo de algún pais, esta condición de ser reelegido, trae consigo las ansias de ser prepetuado, o algo asi como considerarse indispensable?


----------



## cuchuflete

Algunos ya se consideran indispensables sin pensar ni en leyes ni en elecciones.  Estos no traen ansias algunas.  Se dedican a la (re-)formulación de la constitución como si fuera un detalle de poca importancia.  Esto se llama democracia en algunos sitios.  

Mientras tanto, en un cierto país con límites (el mío ) un tal Presidente de la República puede hacer tanto daño en menos de cuarto años que una minoría le da la oportunidad de servir (¿?) otros cuatro.  Esto también se llama democracia.


----------



## tesalia

ROSANGELUS said:


> ...creen que se pueden crear vicios si un Presidente en democracia es reelegido por varios períodos?
> Piensan ustedes que en vez de querer luchar por el desarrollo de algún país, esta condición de ser reelegido, trae consigo las ansias de ser perpetuado, o algo así como considerarse indispensable?


 
_Hola Rosángelus,_
_En cuanto a las preguntas que haces, te copiaré algo que expresa mi opinión al respecto:_

_«*La continuación de la autoridad en un mismo individuo frecuentemente ha sido el término de los gobiernos democráticos. Las repetidas elecciones son esenciales en los sistemas populares, porque nada es tan peligroso como dejar permanecer largo tiempo en un mismo ciudadano el poder. El pueblo se acostumbra a obedecerle y él se acostumbra a mandarlo; de donde se origina la usurpación y la tiranía. Un justo celo es la garantía de la libertad republicana, y nuestros ciudadanos deben temer con sobrada justicia que el mismo magistrado, que los ha mandado mucho tiempo, los mande perpetuamente*»._
*Simón Bolívar*​_Discurso de Angostura - 15.02.1819_​​

_Saludos,_
*Tesalia*


----------



## Porteño

ROSANGELUS said:


> Gracias Amigos!
> Si por supuesto me refiero a gobiernos democraticos, no en los casos donde existe monarquia, ya que es obvio, que en esos casos todos los cargos son impuestos (de imponer)....
> Amogo porteño, lamentablemente dejé mis clases de inglés, pero voy a tratar de entender tu aporte...
> Espero por más opiniones, la verdad me gustaría saber que opinan acerca de esa condición, creen que se pueden crear vicios si un Presiente en democracia es reelegido por varios períodos?
> Piensan ustedes que en vez de querer luchar por el desarrollo de algún pais, esta condición de ser reelegido, trae consigo las ansias de ser prepetuado, o algo asi como considerarse indispensable?


 
No es así ROSANGELUS. El Reino Unido es una democracia con monarquía, pero los cargos no son impuestos por nadie.


----------



## argentina84

¡Qué horror! Espero que eso de la reelección indefinida nunca se legalice en Argentina. Como va la cosa...de todas formas todavía seguimos con antiguos modelos caudillistas un poco actualizados...Sin palabras


----------



## luis masci

Creo que la diferencia entre los países llamados del primer mundo y los nuestros (me refiero, entre otros, al tuyo y al mío Rosangelus) está centralizado en la ética de los gobernantes, en el buen tino de los electores, la transparencia de los comicios y el sentido común general.
Porque si no existen estas cosas no hay leyes que funcionen. Como bien dicen por acá “hecha la ley hecha la trampa”. Lo que significa que toda ley puede ser burlada si no hay una mayoría que vele para que se cumplan en su espíritu, y no meramente en su manera formal.
Aquí en la Argentina tenemos un claro ejemplo. Los mandatos presidenciales son de 4 años con una sola re-elección posible. Pero, parece ser que el matrimonio presidencial le ha “encontrado la vuelta”. Un período para ti y el otro para mí. Así no habría re-elección y los dos integrantes de la pareja podrían gobernar alternándose indefinidamente.


----------



## Porteño

To Argentina should go the Nobel Prize for inventiveness!!! First they knocked thirteen zeros off the currency in a little more than 40 years, then they told the foreign creditors to get lost and have now come up with this magic formula for a perpetual presidency, more like a dynasty!


----------



## Outsider

En Portugal, que yo sepa, hay un máximo de dos mandatos consecutivos para el presidente de la república. No puede ser el mismo tres veces seguidas.


----------



## chics

ROSANGELUS said:


> Si por supuesto me refiero a gobiernos democraticos, no en los casos donde existe monarquia, ya que es obvio, que en esos casos todos los cargos son impuestos (de imponer)...


En Europa, monarquía y democracia no son incompatibles. Noruega y Suecia son para mí ejemplos de democracia ¡y son monarquías! España, Gran Bretaña, Holanda, Holanda, Bélgica, Dinamarca, etc. también son países democráticos con monarquía.
Los reyes tienen poder representativo (se hacen fotos para la prensa rosa, entregan premios, etc.) pero "no mandan". Elegimos senadores, diputados, ministros, presidentes, etc.

En España y sus Comunidades Autónomas los presidentes pueden ser reelegidos de forma indefinida. Los alcaldes también. En algunos pueblos el mismo alcalde a ejercido desde el inicio de la dictadura (allá por el 77 sería) hasta ahora.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Chics. Esa era mi inquietud, es decir que en los pueblos de España y sus comunidades, si pueden ser reelegidos en forma indefinida. Esa es mi gran inquietud, pero por supuesto, luego viene ciertos matices que son verdaderamente interesantes de discutir.

Por lo menos , no estaba al tanto y de hecho nunca me imaginé ( disculpen mi ignorancia) de que en Noruega y Suecia, funcionara de tal manera la situación de los Monarcas, ellos no gobiernan realmente sino que lo hacen los senadores y todo el cuerpo gubernamental, que es elegido democraticamente. 


Tesalia:
Que bueno te quedó, eres muy puntual y acertiva...


----------



## argentina84

luis masci said:


> Aquí en la Argentina tenemos un claro ejemplo. Los mandatos presidenciales son de 4 años con una sola re-elección posible. Pero, parece ser que el matrimonio presidencial le ha “encontrado la vuelta”. Un período para ti y el otro para mí. Así no habría re-elección y los dos integrantes de la pareja podrían gobernar alternándose indefinidamente.


 
We cannot say they are not clever, can't we? 

I laugh instead of crying...otherwise I would inundate this thead...


----------



## Porteño

argentina84 said:


> We cannot say they are not clever, can't we?
> 
> I laugh instead of crying...otherwise I would inundate this thead...


 
Sadly (but not because I have anything against you) I have to agree with you on both points.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo en que, por lo menos por estos lares, las reelecciones son una tentación a la tiranía. En Perú lo vivimos con Fujimori, quien cambio la constitución y la interpretó a su manera para llegar a la conclusión de que ¡1+1+1=2!. Su tercer periodo (la re-reelección) fue impuesto dictatorialmente como el "segundo" por un gobierno que se transformó en una dictadura.

A propósito, y disculpen la falta de actualización... ¿Hugo Chávez ya logró los cambios para lograr su reelección indefinida?

Creo que lo más democrático es permitir y exigir la renovación de los gobernantes, teniendo un plan de gobierno de base que permita el avance sostenido sin depender de individuos, sino de políticas de gobierno. En cuanto a autoridades, no existe nadie indispensable.

Atentamente,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> A propósito, y disculpen la falta de actualización... ¿Hugo Chávez ya logró los cambios para lograr su reelección indefinida?
> 
> En cuanto a autoridades, no existe nadie indispensable.
> 
> Atentamente,


Con respecto a Venezuela, habrá el proximo 02 de diciembre, un referendum, en donde el pueblo , votará a favor o en contra de las reformas a la contitución, recien actualizada en le '99.
En dicho referendum el voto será simplemente un Si o un No, ya que se está deliberando actualmente en la Asamblea Nacional, la reforma definitiva de cada articulo ( son 33 principales a modificar, pero a raiz de las consecuencias que traen, serían necesarias a partir de dicha modificación que la contitución para (de parír) unos cuantos artículos más), y se estan haciendo discusiones a nivel de diferentes sectores de la sociedad, lo que no sé, es si esas discusiones de la sociedad civil, llegan a la asamblea.
En todo caso, pues me parece que el referendo debería hacerse por artículos, y no por el total, con un si y un no, ya que es un arma de doble filo. La verdad es que hay artículos muy tentadores que merecen un si, pero hay otros que definitivamente no calan en el sentir nacional.( o gran parte de él).

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Erasmo, y además de lo que mencionas, pues debería darsele oportunidad a otras personas, con ideas frescas y novedosdas. Estoy 100 % con el pensamiento de Bolivar, que nos trajo a colación Tesalia...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Porteño

La verdad es que es un paradojo ya que Chavez elogía tanto a Bolivar para luego ignorar sus consejos. Es casi como 'Don't Cry for me, Argentina.2


----------



## aleCcowaN

Porteño said:


> To Argentina should go the Nobel Prize for inventiveness!!! First they knocked thirteen zeros off the currency in a little more than 40 years, then they told the foreign creditors to get lost and have now come up with this magic formula for a perpetual presidency, more like a dynasty!


Maybe the natural trend of Argentine society of being haunted by obsession about the same hangouts .


----------



## Porteño

aleCcowaN said:


> Maybe the natural trend of Argentine society of being haunted by obsession about the same hangouts .


 
Sorry. Did you mean 'hangups'?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Latinoamérica ya sufre de muchos casos de reelección indefinida. Las mismas 4 o 5 familias (sí, aquellas familias cuyos apellidos nos sabemos de memoria) siguen produciendo presidentes de forma indefinida. Primero fue presidente el abuelo, después el hijo y así sucesivamente. En Colombia ya este señor Uribe lleva 2 términos como presidente y como van las cosas seguirá de presidente por otro más… la gente esta dispuesta a aceptar cambios en la constitución de la republica para que siga en su cargo… ¡Algo les gustara de él!... tal vez crean en eso de que es mejor malo conocido que bueno por conocer.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Eso sería muy triste, Carol.
Dejar el destino de una nación, en creencias populares. Cuiando hablamos del futuro de un pais y sus habitantes, y de sus relaciones con el mundo, debemos tener bien claro que no es mejor un malo conocido , que bueno por conocer, tenemos el ejemlplo de Venezuela, en donde la mayoría opto por un malo por conocer...y ahora muchos se lamentan.

Ojo: creo estar clara en que lo dijiste en tono irónico, pero quice aclarar 

(quiero dejarles saber, que a pesar de de estar en desacuerdo con muchos artículos de la reforma, no soy ciega, y veo que en cuanto a lo social, la verdad es que han habido cambios muy bueno en la república...lo malo es cuando se toman las cosas/los problemas como personales, y se toman actitudes obsesivas...)


----------



## aleCcowaN

Porteño said:


> Sorry. Did you mean 'hangups'?


You're right, up instead of out. I must have been a little down at that moment thinking in all of it.


----------



## bb008

No, no, no, no estoy de acuerdo, aunque la mitad del globo terraqueo tenga reeleccion indefinida.

Bien lo dijo Bolívar:

"*Nada es tan peligroso como dejar permanecer largo tiempo a un mismo ciudadano en el poder, el pueblo se acostumbra a obedecerle y él a mandarlo, de donde se origina, la usurpación y tiranía" 1819.-*

*"Huid del pais en el que uno sólo tenga todos los poderes, porque es un pais de esclavos" angostura 1814"*

Creo Rosa amiga mía, más actual no puede ser...este señor lo que quiere es el poder y mas poder (sera que quiere convertirse en holk) ya van 9 años, que mas quiere, 21 y mas...

No, no, no, no estoy de acuerdo en Venezuela no.​


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que volvemos a caer en un lugar común de siglos: se prohíbe por ley o constitución la reelección por primera o segunda o enésima vez, para que un individuo no se eternice en el poder, pero se oculta que se está hablando de coartarle los derechos al pueblo para que éste reelija indefinidamente a la misma persona, porque se parte de la base de que el pueblo es estúpido y siempre elegirá conservadoramente al mandamás de turno. Se parte, en resumen, de que la democracia es una buena idea, pero no una realidad posible; minúscula fracción de un modo de pensar que es responsable del hecho de que hace ya 500 años que la América Latina tiene un gran futuro por delante.

Quizás haríamos mejor en concentrarnos en el porqué de tal afición popular por los semi-monarcas, y cuáles son los factores que los favorecen. Si las clases medias educadas encuentran en las masas populares ignorantes motivo de temor, es exactamente igual a la inversa. La incapacidad de entender en qué consiste la gestión de lo colectivo y qué es lo que hace a un verdadero compromiso común, es el cáncer que carcome nuestras naciones, y si pudiéramos evitarlo no necesitaríamos ninguna medida especial para evitar a los que se eternizan en el poder por el poder mismo.

Va de suyo que un _clase-medio-educado_  tiene más potencialidad para entender esto que un _masa-populoso-ignorante_.

El hecho de que en la Argentina se haya sancionado la continuidad del pingüinato con sólo el 42% de los votos emitidos (incluyendo negativos), después de un crecimiento económico de más del 50% a los largo de varios años, con buena distribución sectorial y sabiendo que nadie cambia de de gobierno cuando la economía anda razonablemente bien, es en realidad un síntoma de madurez. Un 53% del electorado votó otras alternativas, principalmente tres o cuatro que representan un adecentamiento y perfección de la propuesta triunfante, con pequeños retoques hacia la izquierda o la derecha. Y todo en el medio de una abulia generalizada y un sentimiento de anomia por parte del pueblo.

Bueno quizá la gente deba darse cuenta que el "sabor a nada" que tiene en la boca probablemente signifique la muerte de esos sentimientos antiguos que evitaban los compromisos a los que me referí. Y es la condición para que que realmente se comience a construir una democracia y no un electorato de facto, como parece ser la norma en el subcontinente.

Nunca fui a votar con tan pocas ganas como ayer, y por eso nunca me sentí más optimista con respecto al futuro político local como me siento hoy.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

aleCcowaN said:


> ...se oculta que se está hablando de coartarle los derechos al pueblo para que éste reelija indefinidamente a la misma persona, porque se parte de la base de que el pueblo es estúpido y siempre elegirá conservadoramente al mandamás de turno.


 
Tal vez no son estúpidos, pero si son inocentes en muchas ocasiones, en otras oportunistas, y de hecho, duele decirlo pero tambien hay muestra de poco conocimiento real de la situacion e ignorancia.



aleCcowaN said:


> Si las clases medias educadas encuentran en las masas populares ignorantes motivo de temor, es exactamente igual a la inversa. La incapacidad de entender en qué consiste la gestión de lo colectivo y qué es lo que hace a un verdadero compromiso común, es el cáncer que carcome nuestras naciones,


Que bueno fuese que encontraramos alguna forma de hacer entender esto, pensar en colectivo, y crearnos un compromiso común.
Que bueno Ale.



aleCcowaN said:


> Va de suyo que un _clase-medio-educado_ tiene más potencialidad para entender esto que un _masa-populoso-ignorante_.,


Fuerte la frase, no? al que le caiga el guante...



aleCcowaN said:


> Y es la condición para que que realmente se comience a construir una democracia y no un electorato de facto, como parece ser la norma en el subcontinente.
> 
> Nunca fui a votar con tan pocas ganas como ayer, y por eso nunca me sentí más optimista con respecto al futuro político local como me siento hoy.


Cuentame por favor, que te hace sentir ese optimismo?

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## aleCcowaN

ROSANGELUS said:


> Cuentame por favor, que te hace sentir ese optimismo?
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


Los hispanos en general y los argentinos en particular somos dados a imaginarnos un montón de cosas sobre nosotros mismos y nuestras sociedades, a punto de confundir fantasía con realidad. Por eso ese famoso chiste sobre el mejor negocio del mundo: comprar un argentino por lo que vale y venderlo por lo que él cree que vale. Lamentablemente, no se trata de una característica peculiar de nosotros sino algo común a la hispanidad y que nosotros tenemos un poco hipertrofiado.

Los argentinos, y principalmente nuestra clase media, fuimos a votar vacíos, viendo solamente simplezas, imperfecciones y declamaciones vacías de contenido. ¡Por fin las vimos! ¡Por fin nos dimos cuenta de que no tenemos nada! ¡Ese es el comienzo! ¡A partir de ahora las cosas sólo pueden mejorar! Con mucho trabajo, constancia y suerte, la próxima vamos a tener un poquitito, y eso va a ser un progreso.

Criticar al Mussolini tropical por sus proyectos narcisistas-leninistas, no por tener razón logra cambiar algo. La crítica a la masa que se equivoca sólo exacerba a esa masa. Hay que tenderle la mano.

Una de las experiencias argentinas recientes fue "el trueque". Por falta de dinero todo el mundo empezó a trocar en clubes de trueque. Para darle fluidez inventaron "los créditos". Por supuesto, algún creso periférico se dio cuenta que si emitía algunos créditos sin productos que los respaldaran se podía quedar con algunas cositas para sí y además "promover la actividad". Por supuesto, los créditos se comenzaron a devaluar, hubo una hiperinflación y muchas personas perdieron todo lo que tenían. Luego de eso, se emitieron créditos en forma muy controlada o se usaron pesos. En tres años habían repetido 5000 años de historia económica mundial, y terminaron inventando ..... ¡la moneda! y comprendiendo cómo funciona.

De alguna forma, y por ridículo que parezca, no hay que evitar que la ciudadanía juegue al trueque y sufra hiperinflaciones. Hay que acelerar el proceso. Muchas veces el decir ¡no!¡no!¡se equivocan! no detiene los errores. Sólo hace que tarden más en ocurrir y que sus efectos sean más duraderos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

aleCcowaN said:


> Por eso ese famoso chiste sobre el mejor negocio del mundo: comprar un argentino por lo que vale y venderlo por lo que él cree que vale.


No lo conocia, pero esta muy bueno y adaptado a la realidad ( no es por molestar, es que realmente es lo que he vivido, y de paso es lo que nos inculcan desde pequeños.)



aleCcowaN said:


> ¡Por fin las vimos! ¡Por fin nos dimos cuenta de que no tenemos nada! ¡Ese es el comienzo! ¡A partir de ahora las cosas sólo pueden mejorar! Con mucho trabajo, constancia y suerte, la próxima vamos a tener un poquitito, y eso va a ser un progreso.


De Verdad eres bastante optimista... 



aleCcowaN said:


> Criticar al Mussolini tropical por sus proyectos narcisistas-leninistas, no por tener razón logra cambiar algo. La crítica a la masa que se equivoca sólo exacerba a esa masa. Hay que tenderle la mano.


Muy bueno, deberían inyectarnos este tipo de ideologías.



aleCcowaN said:


> De alguna forma, y por ridículo que parezca, no hay que evitar que la ciudadanía juegue al trueque y sufra hiperinflaciones. Hay que acelerar el proceso. Muchas veces el decir ¡no!¡no!¡se equivocan! no detiene los errores. Sólo hace que tarden más en ocurrir y que sus efectos sean más duraderos.


Estoy de acuerdo, debemos acelerar estos errores, para crear conciencia y reaccionar más rapido...Estas en lo cierto.


----------



## Fernando

Estoy de acuerdo en todo con Aleccowan excepto en un punto:

- El pueblo (yo incluido, por supuesto) sí es estúpido. 

Si se tuviese una fe ilimitada en la voluntad popular no habría separación de poderes ni constituciones. No sé quién dijo aquéllo de que "no se puede engañar a todos los hombres todo el tiempo". El corolario triste es que en ocasiones "se puede engañar a todos los hombres durante un tiempo". Para protegerse contra los malos tiempos en que la gente se vuelve estúpida es para lo que tenemos constituciones (escritas o no).

Todas las democracias se autolimitan, poniendo dificultades a (entre otras cosas) la voluntad de un déspota para modificarlas y perpetuarse en el poder.

Entre esos autolímites me parece sensatísimo limitar los mandatos del máximo poder ejecutivo (o quitarle todo el poder real como se hace con los reyes constitucionales).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Siguiendo un poco la hipótesis del pueblo tonto, recuerdo lo que estudiaba en instrucción cívica y educación democrática en la escuela; que hay dos tipos de constituciones, las flexibles, que pueden modificarse como una ley cualquiera (las enmiendas en EEUU) y las rígidas, que exigen elecciones especiales, causa, convenciones y mayorías especiales para modificar la constitución.

Los países de América Latina tienen en general constituciones rígidas que parten de la base del "pueblo lerdo" y los "políticos ágiles". Por eso, cuando la Argentina, que no tenía reelección, cayó bajo la ambición reeleccionista de un presidente, esto dio paso a toda una transacción donde las mayorías especiales se lograron vendiendo parcelas de la nueva constitución.

Como consecuencia, la constitución está llena de contradicciones, de declaraciones de deseos que chocan con principios jurídicos como que "nadie está obligado a hacer lo imposible". Por ejemplo, los tratados internacionales tienen jerarquía constitucional, esto es que si se acuerda con China venderles la mitad del país por unos millones para los políticos y el congreso lo ratifica como tratado internacional (no requiere más mayoría que las de una simple ley), en tal caso esa norma tiene igualdad de jerarquía que la integridad territorial que emana de la constitución misma. El límite de las cosas no termina siendo las instituciones sino el umbral de la indignación masiva que sea capaz de manifestar la sociedad.

Hoy las aspiraciones del condotiero caribeño se deben ventilar constitucionalmente. Bolivia está en calma a pocos minutos de un terremoto grado 7 en la escala constitucional, y que todo se trabe parece ser la única alternativa feliz al despelote de órdago que podría surgir si las fuerzas telúricas se desatan.

Siempre el ambicioso bien posicionado va a querer la reelección o la entronización. En Roma temían al rey, y nadie se atrevió a resucitar el título jamás, y tuvieron a Calígula y otros boy scouts que hacen quedar a Hitler como una carmelita descalza, mientras las masas marchaban por las calles cantando "Nerón, Nerón, que grandum est". El resultado de tantos mecanismos para evitar que el pueblo manifieste "su tontería" es el continuo manoseo de las instituciones, la aparición de prácticas peores, como el dedazo en México, y todo género de complicaciones.

El definir el conjunto de tontos y hacer un hoyo en el diagrama de Venn para incluirse uno, no soluciona nada. Lo único que lo aparta del fatalismo químicamente puro es una noción de que hay una sociedad mejor que es posible, pero sin ver en absoluto por dónde discurre el camino que nos lleva de la realidad actual a la deseada. Prefiero decir "esto es lo que hay" y facilitar un vigoroso aprendizaje si me es posible.

En la Argentina hay varios millones de personas que han instalado a políticos orgullosos: son los que no se nacionalizaron, los que no van a votar, los que votan en blanco, los que anulan el voto y los que ponen lonchas de mortadela en el sobre electoral o historietas de Clemente. Todos estos "espíritus libres", gente en general "de clase media", cosmopolita, que se dice educada, sistemáticamente votan por la mayoría. Como consecuencia, el pingüinato obtuvo la presidencia con el 42% de los votos emitidos (y el 33% de los votos posibles en un país donde votar no es un derecho sino _apropós_ una imposición), pero se quedaron con 67% del senado y 60% de diputados, por lo que tienen incluso mayorías especiales para evitar todo tipo de control. La gente "estúpida" votó a los elegidos y la gente que no se cree estúpida pero que lo es de seguro mucho más, reforzó con sus actos lo que los primeros hicieron. Cuando un país ciudadanos que manifiestan progresivamente mayor estupidez política en la medida que se educan, entonces ¿qué futuro queda? Insisto con mi comentario de un post anterior. Pese a todo, la población no hizo lo mismo que antes, hizo algo más criterioso. Sutil, marginalmente, pero lo hizo. Por ejemplo, sólo un poco más de un millón de personas votaron en blanco o anularon el voto, y no los hasta 3 millones de elecciones anteriores.


----------



## Nanon

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Quisiera saber si es cierto que en muchos paises de la comunidad Europea, existe constitucionalmente una ley que permite, la reelección indefinida para los cargos de presidentes y vicepresidentes de la república.



Hola Rosa:

En muchos casos, no es que haya una ley que permita la reelección indefinida o un número indefinido de mandatos presidenciales, sino que no existe ninguna ley que la prohiba.
En Francia se redujo el mandato presidencial de 7 a 5 años. Sin embargo, la ley  constitucional (promulgada después del referéndum sobre la duración del mandato presidencial que tuvo lugar en el 2000) no especifica que el mandato no sea renovable.


----------



## Porteño

Having read all the foregoing threads with great interest, it seems to me that, while it is by no means perfect (and what is?), the UK has the most logical and workable system in the world. They have an absolutely minimalistic constitution (barely a page of A4) and almost no rigid rules or regulations. What they do have however, and this is what is lacking, especially in most Latin American countries, is highly developed institutions beyond the reach of politicians and a fine Civil Service which again is largely outside of the realm of politics. 

When a government changes, the changeover is immediate, the former prime minister moves out of Nº10 Downing Street in the morning and the new one moves in in the afternoon. The ministers change but their secretaries don't, neither do any other employees of that particular ministry. This means that the new man has the benefit of having below (or if you prefer, beside him) a team of highly experienced professionals to advise and guide him.

All of this means that there is a kind of built in control system which so far has forestalled any potential abuse by the rulers. Thus there is no need for term limits or any other restrictions, which allows the people to elect the government they wish to have, even though they too can be stupid at times, like everyone else.


----------



## Sudeste771

Creo que la reelección indefinida, de por sí, en sí misma, no implica nada. Lo que sí implica es lo que quiere perpetuarse a travez de una reelección. 
(Realmente, no creo que hubiera tanta discusión al respecto, si en países (o lo que queda de ellos) visitados por los "aliados", a un "presidente" se le ocurre su permanencia indefinida).
Es *imprescindible* recordar que Hugo Chavez, fue quien propuso *y llevó a la práctica*, *por primera vez*, la revocación de mandatos. Es necesario evaluar no solo la reelección, sino las posibilidades que una sociedad tenga de vetar la continuidad de políticas. Y allí es solo Venezuela (o mejor dicho la República Bolivariana de Venezuela), quien desde repetidas expresiones democráticas viene dando claras expresiones de conciencia cívica.
saludos


----------



## Nanon

Sudeste771 said:


> (Realmente, no creo que hubiera tanta discusión al respecto, si en países (o lo que queda de ellos) visitados por los "aliados", a un "presidente" se le ocurre su permanencia indefinida).


Esto es muy cierto, Sudeste771. Para seguir con el ejemplo de Francia que mencioné en mi mensaje anterior, cuando la duración del mandato presidencial fue modificada por referéndum, el entonces presidente Chirac insistió para que no se planteara el tema del número de mandatos, con lo cual garantizó que tal "permanencia indefinida" no fuera cuestionada. Pero este hecho pasó desapercibido...
Saludos desde Buenos Aires (aunque me tenga que ir dentro de pocos días).


----------



## bb008

Sudeste771 said:


> Creo que la reelección indefinida, de por sí, en sí misma, no implica nada. Lo que sí implica es lo que quiere perpetuarse a travez de una reelección.
> (Realmente, no creo que hubiera tanta discusión al respecto, si en países (o lo que queda de ellos) visitados por los "aliados", a un "presidente" se le ocurre su permanencia indefinida).
> Es *imprescindible* recordar que Hugo Chavez, fue quien propuso *y llevó a la práctica*, *por primera vez*, la revocación de mandatos. Es necesario evaluar no solo la reelección, sino las posibilidades que una sociedad tenga de vetar la continuidad de políticas. Y allí es solo Venezuela (o mejor dicho la República Bolivariana de Venezuela), quien desde repetidas expresiones democráticas viene dando claras expresiones de conciencia cívica.
> saludos


 

El *"revocatorio"* en Venezuela, *fue manipulado*...y eso fue evidente para nosotros los venezolanos que participamos, incluso en todas las elección efectuadas en mí país desde el 99 (y el próximo domingo 2 no va hacer la excepción) se han manejado (manipulado) los votos; la nueva "reforma constitucional" le dará a una sola persona (o mejor dicho al actual presidente) el poder total, para manejar a Venezuela como si fuera su empresa o bodega personal (cosa que ha hecho). Incluso hay un artículo que indica que mientras esta "nueva constitución" se ajuste al *"Socialismo"* sólo el Presidente puede indicar y ejecutar las leyes.

La Asamblea esta constituída por Chavistas
El Tribunal Supremo de Justicia le fueron asignados los magistrados a dedos y son Chavistas (incluso aclaman consignas que apoyan al gobierno)
El Consejo Nacional Electoral fue y es manejado por Chavistas (para una muestra un botón el actual Vice-Presidente (cargo-premio) fue el Presidente del CNE)
¿Son acaso independiente estos organismos?


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

Este tipo de temas de discusión deben manejarse en un tono respetuoso y civilizado.

Los mensajes que no respeten las reglas de WR y los lineamientos del foro cultural, serán borrados.


Mateamargo
moderador foro cultural


----------



## lamartus

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por lo menos , no estaba al tanto y de hecho nunca me imaginé ( disculpen mi ignorancia) de que en Noruega y Suecia, funcionara de tal manera la situación de los Monarcas, ellos no gobiernan realmente sino que lo hacen los senadores y todo el cuerpo gubernamental, que es elegido democraticamente.



Exacto, pero no solo en Noruega y Suecia sino en todas las monarquías parlamentarias del mundo (donde entran todas las de la UE y donde los poderes ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial están separados y funcionan independientemente), de otra manera se trataría de una dictadura (no de una monarquía a secas) y esas creo que de momento las tenemos bastante reconocidas...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Nanon

A mi parecer, la cuestión de la reelección indefinida no sólo tiene que ver con la reforma constitucional venezolana. Hoy 2 de diciembre también hay elecciones legislativas en Rusia y a la lista encabezada por Putin se le da desde ya como ganadora. Según tengo entendido, Putin no podrá acceder a un tercer mandato presidencial en marzo del 2008, pero igualmente no se alejará del poder aunque no esté ocupando la presidencia. Esto tiende a indicar que la limitación formal del número de mandatos presidenciales no es una garantía infalible.


----------



## sokol

Porteño said:


> One thing one has to remember is that, in the UK, the people do not vote for the post of Prime Minister, or indeed any other position in government, either national or local. The voters elect the representative of their constituency, e.g. Member of Parliament.


Eso es el tipo de elección el más usual en Europa: el poder tiene el primer ministro y no el presidente, y los ministros no eran votado. Y es possible de actuar indefinido, para ministros.

Pero en algunos estados, por ejemplo en Francia, el presidente hay el poder major.

Sin embargo de eso, la situación en Europa no se compara bien con Venezuela, excepto (probabilimente) con la situación en Rusia.
En Rusia, el poder es con el presidente - y Putin quería el mismo que Chavez. Más de eso no digo, no me gusta disputar sobre la politica.


----------



## Porteño

Sadly for you and your compatriots bb008, it looks like C has won the day, not only on the question of perpetuating himself as president, but virtually giving himself dictatorial powers over everything and everybody. The problem now will be is how to remove a perpetual president democratically at the point when the people decide they have had enough. 

In other instances mentioned in earlier threads, such as Argentina's husband and wife dynasty, the door is still open for change if the people so wish. In Russia, it could be problematic but not impossible to prevent Mr. Putin from becoming president again after his term as prime minister.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Rosa amiga un gran abrazo, Venezuela te dio la respuesta a tú pregunta...Gracias a dios. (era inconcebible una manipulación más)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si Bb, que bueno que todo trancurrió en calma, Venezuela dando el ejemplo...
Un Abrazo tambien para ti y felicitaciones...


----------



## Porteño

Hola ROSANGEKUS y bb008. Muchas felicidades.  Afortunadamente estaba equivocado cuando envié mi 'thread' anoche debido a mala información publicada por Yahoo!


----------



## HUMBERT0

¡Felicidades Rosangelus, Bb008!

En la historia moderna de México hubo un presidente que se perpetuo 30 años en la silla presidencial “Porfirio Díaz”, su primer periodo de 1876  a  1880  y el segundo de 1884 hasta 1911.  Aparte hubo otro periodo que le llamamos “Maximato” Plutarco Elías Calles gobernó de 1924 a 1928, pero después se sucedieron tres presidentes subordinados a él (de 1928 a 1934), hasta que lo exiliaron.

  Bueno, en mi país no hay dictadura de presidente; sólo de partido, o más bien la hubo de 1929 al 2000. Se le llamó la dictadura perfecta, un partido que conservó el poder a través de las décadas. Gracias a Dios que ya hubo la alternancia.

  Hay un solo periodo por 6 años SIN posibilidad a reelección, porque luego se creen el mesías y no quieren dejar la silla presidencial, eso es lo que la historia nos ha enseñado a nosotros en repetidas ocasiones.

Lema en épocas de la revolución, “Sufragio Efectivo, No Reelección”.


----------

